
Location related question - ekac
So being that English is not my first language this might be a bit difficult to explain.<p>Is it possible tooooo turn your personal internet at home into a proxy? By this I mean, wherever I go, I would like my IP location or whatever one calls it (my apologies as I am not tech savvy) to always show my home&#x27;s IP, even though I might be on the other side of the country.<p>I don&#x27;t know if that explains well in enough, to put it simply I always want to appear on my homes IP address even though I&#x27;m somewhere else, does that make sense? I know proxies are usually used to make it appear that you are somewhere else, but I want to do the opposite.<p>Thank you.
======
mtmail
You can use a VPN, e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVPN](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVPN),
to tunnel all your requests through a server in your home. And a server can
also be a router (see picture on [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DD-
WRT](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DD-WRT)) or an old lower-powered computer
since the software consumes little to no RAM. On the road, e.g. your mobile
phone, you set the proxy to be that VPN.

------
leonardo259
You can do this with a VPN or with ssh tunneling. You will need a computer at
home that is always on, could be a Raspberry Pi.

------
ekac
Thank you very much for the quick responses!

